# Seatools Dectects No Hard Drive



## Grief

When you first plug in a new HDD into windows you need to run some things first before it will detect it.

Click start, and in the search bar type in Hard Drive, click on create HDD partitions.

Find your new HDD and right click on the space to the right of it, select format, do quick format.

Then select a drive letter and you are good to go.


----------



## kaxel

It is my system partition. It isn't a new hard drive.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel;14756370*
> It is my system partition. It isn't a new hard drive.


lol lol my bad...I didn't read OP fully. I've seen the "undetected new drive" problem enough I just jumped in.

Is your BIOS detecting the drive?


----------



## kaxel

When I try to run chkdsk at startup it says 'A disk check was scheduled. Disk Check Cancelled.'


----------



## Kramy

Flip your controller to IDE mode (from AHCI) in the BIOS before booting Seatools.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy;14756554*
> Flip your controller to IDE mode (from AHCI) in the BIOS before booting Seatools.


It was already set to IDE mode.


----------



## kaxel

My hard drive is almost full, could that have anything to do with it?

I tried switching it to ACHI mode and that still didn't work.


----------



## Kramy

What port is your HDD plugged into? Can you try swapping to another?

HDD being full wouldn't affect anything.

Have you tried Seatools for Windows? Or other HDD Diagnostics? (HDTune, for example - its "Health" tab can reveal a lot.)


----------



## kaxel

I have tried Seatools for windows. It detected problems, but I need to use Seatools DOS to fix them. It doesn't work though. I will try swapping ports. It is plugged into the SATA_1 Port.


----------



## kaxel

It was plugged into SATA2_5. Now it is plugged into SATA2_0


----------



## kaxel

I think that may have been a bad thing to do. Now it hangs when I try to run Seatools.

BTW, when I look at the bootlist it gives me two hard drive options now. They are identical. Did I do something stupid? It detects it on Channel 5 and Channel 0.

Edit: It takes it forever to leave the bios splash screen. It's like I just lobotomized my computer or something.

EDIT EDIT: TThe hard drive shows up twice in my BIOS as well.


----------



## kaxel

Alright, I reset the CMOS and it took care of that last problem. I still can't get Seatools to work or chkdsk to check.


----------



## kaxel

Okay, changing ports seems to have worked. Seatools deteced the hard drive.


----------



## Kramy

I'm not sure if Seatools will be able to fix your problems. That's a lot of odd behaviour that you just described. The drive may be dying.

(Seatools for Windows saying there are problems is a good indicator.)


----------



## kaxel

I RMAed the drive. Both the windows and dos test said it was failing.


----------



## paisley

I'm a newbie and trying to also figure why seatools for dos couldn't detect the new internal hard drive I just installed. I have Windows 8 OS. How do I 'flip the controller' in the BIOS? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## CHIZ

In your BIOS there should be a setting called Sata Configuration or Sata Mode or something to that effect. You want to change that setting from AHCI or RAID to IDE, Compatibility, or SATA. Depending on what motherboard you have the terminology will be different.


----------

